# where the fish at?



## robertvwelty (Oct 3, 2007)

....?


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

They're in the water silly.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

where are you fishing out of and are you inshore, offshore, nearshore, bays, bayou's or what. Update your profile so we can see your info.That will help.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

There are specks and reds in the sound


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

If you're asking about surf fishing, then they'll be there all winter. Look for areas of deeper water, holes in the bar, etc. to be holding fish. In the coldest months it seems like a little bit rougher surf brings in the reds especially close. You just have to pick your days and give it a shot. You cant expect fast and furious action most of the time, but if you put in the time the fish gods will reward you.


----------

